# Cool looking new reef is MS



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

Check out this new reef!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow. that's pretty cool!


----------



## neckmoe (Apr 7, 2009)

Where's it being dropped?


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

south of Pascagolua


----------



## guesswork (Feb 26, 2008)

It is in FH-13. I was lucky enough to be on the spotter boat out there and was able to dive it about an hour after it went down. Didn't think i would see anything, so i left my spear gun on the boat. Had three nice cobia checking it out also when i was down. :yes:

Skip


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm waiting for the first report of a suspected alien space craft crash at FH-13.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow now that's a Reef , way better than our pyrimides


----------



## odb1877 (Jul 6, 2011)

We need one of those in p-cola


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

odb1877 said:


> We need one of those in p-cola


And OBA.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

I think the sphere needs more holes. Looks cool as hell though.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

For sure just South of the Triple Rig. I recognized the gas pipe in the back ground.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Stainless steel and will last for ever. Just hope it does not come rolling up on the beach during the next Hurricane!


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Is it public?


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Kerwin Cuevas, Artificial Reef Bureau director, said the BRT has a safe clearance of 50 feet. The 37-foot-tall, 45-foot-wide tank has a relief of 35 feet off the bottom. Would like to see it year from now


----------



## Robbr (May 19, 2010)

That thing will grow some damn fine Jacks. That is, if you get through the overfished Red Snapper. That is great for the guys who fish over that way. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Since its round, can we expect to see it roll up on Chandeleur in the next few years?


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Anybody ever get coordinates for this dude?


----------



## mkpitts6 (Feb 23, 2008)

video of the deployment http://youtu.be/F6_zFJnx6ng


----------

